# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  The Asians are taking over!

## Geronimo!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Haha, jk. I'm talking about the Asian Carp population

http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/...lt_asian_carp/

For those of you unaware. The Asian Carp population has spread from the bottom of the Mississippi to the Illinois river which leads to the great lakes. The Army corp of Engineers put up an electrical barrier to keep them from spreading into the great lakes, but a few fish have been spotted past the barrier.

So, looks like without some action, the carp are going to reach lake Michigan fairly soon. If you fish lake Michigan at all, better start getting your lures ready for a new species. 

Side note - Has anyone ever eaten an Asian Carp? I hear they're edible, but bony.

----------


## Winnie

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Haha, jk. I'm talking about the Asian Carp population
> 
> http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/...lt_asian_carp/
> 
> For those of you unaware. The Asian Carp population has spread from the bottom of the Mississippi to the Illinois river which leads to the great lakes. The Army corp of Engineers put up an electrical barrier to keep them from spreading into the great lakes, but a few fish have been spotted past the barrier.
> 
> So, looks like without some action, the carp are going to reach lake Michigan fairly soon. If you fish lake Michigan at all, better start getting your lures ready for a new species. 
> ...


Carp tastes like cr*p. It's very muddy but if it's it's purged in fresh water for a few days it's OK, and yes it's incredibly bony. Having said that, I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at it if I was hungry.

----------


## Rick

I've eaten carp but I don't know if it was Asian or not. You know, deep fried, everything sort of gets obscured but carp isn't my first choice. The bones can be almost eliminated by slicing them about 1/4 inch through in two different directions then frying.

----------


## smhg

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Haha, jk. I'm talking about the Asian Carp population
> 
> http://www.prairiestateoutdoors.com/...lt_asian_carp/
> 
> For those of you unaware. The Asian Carp population has spread from the bottom of the Mississippi to the Illinois river which leads to the great lakes. The Army corp of Engineers put up an electrical barrier to keep them from spreading into the great lakes, but a few fish have been spotted past the barrier.
> 
> So, looks like without some action, the carp are going to reach lake Michigan fairly soon. If you fish lake Michigan at all, better start getting your lures ready for a new species. 
> ...


I don't know about Asian Carp, but the old Erie Canal was the 'ditch' across from the house I grew up in and my dad would sometimes go get a carp or two to eat.  

I have to agree with Winnie...they don't taste too great & they are bony, but like Rick said, fry 'em up and season well and they are edible.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> I've eaten carp but I don't know if it was Asian or not. You know, deep fried, everything sort of gets obscured but carp isn't my first choice. The bones can be almost eliminated by slicing them about 1/4 inch through in two different directions then frying.


Only way to fix a carp is a recipe I may have given before : Take a fresh sawed pine board, place carp on board, bake at 325 for 2hrs, throw away the carp and eat the board. :Innocent: Works the same with possum. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Batch

I can catch these out back in the yard at will. They are big and easier than hell to catch. Every once in awhile they get under a ficus tree out back that overhangs the canal. The just roll on the berries off of the ficus tree. I just take a small hoo and put three berries on the hook and drop it in.

They say they are herbavores. But, I have seen them hit hotdog chunks with a passion. 

I would imagine that like mullet, you are better to take the ones you'll eat from a sandy bottom...

----------


## Batch

Ph, down here we have a species from Asia called a tripolid grass carp and must be immediately released after catching.

----------


## Geronimo!

> Ph, down here we have a species from Asia called a tripolid grass carp and must be immediately released after catching.


Looks like they're using them to control the vegetation like with the asian carps, but they're sterile.

----------


## Batch

> Looks like they're using them to control the vegetation like with the asian carps, but they're sterile.



Yeah< I think I remember reading that somewhere. Down here we have so many fish that don't belong.

My little brother caught a 30lb Pacu in his pond outback of his condo. We have snakeheads, talapia, oscar, piranha, peacock bass, myan cycliads and a gan gload more down here...

----------


## Rick

Piranha. You realize I'm adding that to the list with Alligator, Fire Ants, Killer Bees and Red Necks, right?

----------


## rebel

Just thinking...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYa65...eature=related

----------


## Ole WV Coot

That makes a few more places I won't be going. I am gonna stay in the hills where it's semi-safe. All I have to fear is the people.

----------


## hoosierarcher

All carp are asian in origin. I believe it's the grass carp you are referring to and they are better table fare than the common carp. If you know how to remove the mud vein from a common carp they are better to eat. Most importantly smaller fish are better for the table than the bigger ones.
Since it's an asian fish perhaps an asian recipe would be nice. So I'll dip into my chef knowledge and....
gut and scale the fish, score the skin by cutting slits in the side of the fish diagonally.
marinate the fish in a mixture of 2 parts vegetable stock , 1 part white wine or sherry, 1/4 cup of pickling salt per quart of liquid. 1/4 cup sugar, one crushed clove of garlic per pint of liquid. 1 finger of sliced ginger per pint of liquid. 2 cracked star annis, 8 cracked black pepper corns, a bay leaf. Heat the marinade to a simmer stirring until the sugar desolves. The total amount of liquid shouls just cover the fish. marinate overnight. them remove the fish from the liquid and allow to drain then bread the whole fish with rice flour. shake off excess breading. fry the whole fish in 350 degree oil until golden brown and floating. this is served family style with everyone using their own chop sticks to pick off the meat from the bone. Dipping sauce made of equal parts lime juice, dark soy sauce and your favorite hot sauce.

----------


## Winnie

Ah, now I know what the species is. They were introduced here some 30 years ago to keep water weeds under control. Trouble is, they were too efficient and caused allsorts of problems, from competing with native species and winning to causing bank erosion owing to lack of plant life. Oh and as an aside, they're rather fond of fish eggs and not fussy about which species.

----------


## Geronimo!

> Trouble is, they were too efficient


The don't have a stomach so they just keep eatin.

----------


## Rick

What?! ........

----------


## Geronimo!

> What?! ........


http://www.fdlreporter.com/article/2...ns-Great-Lakes

Page 2:

Bighead carp: The fish doesnt have a stomach, so it eats constantly. By vacuuming plankton, algae and everything else in its way, the fish can grow to more than 4 feet and 85 pounds. The older and bigger it gets, the more it reproduces.

----------


## canid

carp, in my experience are best smoked.

almost any fish is great smoked. it's like the bacon of the sea/lake/river.

even squawfish can be rendered edible that way.

----------


## Rick

Amazing. I didn't know there was such a thing. I've learned something else today. Thanks!!

----------


## FVR

I have eaten carp.  If I have to, I will eat it again but if given the choice...........I will stick to trout.

I hear carp are fun to shoot with a bow during the spawning season.  But I just have a problem shooting them and throwing them on the shore.  If I won't eat it, I won't kill it.

----------


## Ted

> Only way to fix a carp is a recipe I may have given before : Take a fresh sawed pine board, place carp on board, bake at 325 for 2hrs, throw away the carp and eat the board.Works the same with possum.


LOL...... My dad gave me that exact same recipe!  As a matter of fact the first time I read your sig I thought it sounded like something he would say! Just wonderin' Coot , you ever say any thing like " that stupid s.o.b. dosn't have enough brains to tan his own hide!", do you? Just wonderin'

I think Geronimo is takin' about what people around here are callin' "flying" carp. I've heard about them. Seems they have a nasy habit of jumping.... allot! Atually knockin people out of boats is becoming a real problem. Better get me boat and bow and start the extermination.

----------


## mcgyver

> If I won't eat it, I won't kill it.


Aw, Come on FVR, do you eat the mice you trap? :Innocent: 

Try to consider the carp the same way, a pest. An invasive pest that Will wipe out the indigenous species.
Not only are we talking sport fishing at risk here, but whole cities livelihoods.
Once they are in lake Michigan, They will fill all the great lakes.
It would be a VERY bad thing.
If you are interested in more detailed info on this, as well as a way to help.
Please visit 
http://www.stopasiancarp.com/
And sign the petition. (Please)
I want my Great Grandkids to know the joy of fresh smelt.  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## Geronimo!

> I want my Great Grandkids to know the joy of fresh smelt.


Their population is thin enough already in Chicago. If you go to one of the harbors expecting to eat that night, you'd better bring a bag of frozen

----------

